# Помогите, пожалуйста, определиться с названием прописанных лекарств



## Сергей Ж. (14 Июл 2011)

Снова здравствуйте! Я вот только сегодня зарегистрировался на этом замечательном форуме, и пока перед тем как опубликовать (с огромной верой и надеждой в сердце на выздоровление) свою историю болезни хотел бы пока просто узнать вот такой вопрос. Я сейчас лежу на дневном стационаре и врач мне дает некие таблетки, названия которых я не знаю, но они написаны в истории болезни. Я их сфотографировал и выкладываю сюда. Может кто-нибудь поможет мне с рас шифровкой названия лекарства? Я у врача спросил ненавязчиво, что это за таблетки, он сказал, но я ни слова не разобрал, и не запомнил. А хочется поточнее знать, что я пью. А если еще раз буду спрашивать у него про название таблеток, то может быть он увидит, что я в нем сомневаюсь, обидится еще. Поэтому очень прошу помочь мне.  Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Июл 2011)

пикамилон, пентоксифелин


----------



## Сергей Ж. (15 Июл 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> пикамилон, пентоксифелин


Большое спасибо! 

Кстати, пентаксифелин мне сегодня отменили - стул расстроился.


----------

